

Saturn to have a radically new business model for selling cars - TrevorJ
http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/2009-06-05-Saturn-sale_N.htm

======
look_lookatme
This article is light on details. What's radical about contracting the
production of various models to other manufacturers and selling them with your
badge?

~~~
jleyank
I think the only difference will come if the car-built-to-spec can change
manufacturer but not name/model badge. The Saturn sedan build in, say, China
in 2010 is the same card as the one build in, say, India in 2014. Same parts,
same marketing. The end-users won't know the change and it won't make a
difference.

If/when this occurs, it'll be a BIG change. It will give Saturn Mark II
leverage over its suppliers, although it'll test the design tolerances a bit.

